# 235/40 18 vs 235/45 18 for 2006 Audi A4 2.0T Quattro



## 100free (Nov 18, 2002)

I am searching for new tires for a 2006 Audi A4 2.0T Quattro which has 18-inch wheels, the same wheels that came factory installed.
Currently I have Continental ContiSportContact 2, in a size 235/40. These tires have lasted 25,000 miles and are now bald.
My first question is:
What is the advantage or disadvantage of getting size 235/45 instead of 235/40?
My next question is:
If I want the best possible tire performance, what three tires would you recommend?
My last question is:
How many miles, more or less, may I expect from these tires?
Thank you so much for any replies and assistance with this matter. Cheers!


----------



## eurobred (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: 235/40 18 vs 235/45 18 for 2006 Audi A4 2.0T Quattro (100free)*

235/45 will just have a taller sidewall making the overall diameter of the tire larger.
the advantage is you will have more sidewall to give while taking harder corners, 
the disadvantage is your wheel gap will close up a little more
here is a comparison of the 2 sizes, you can see that th 235/40 vs. 235/45, its pretty much a whole inch difference in diameter...


----------

